# Battle of Long Tan, Aug 18 1966, South Vietnam.



## pardus (Mar 12, 2014)

Best doco Ive seen of the battle so far.


----------



## digrar (Mar 13, 2014)

The guys that made this are slowly making progress on the movie. 

I used to watch these guys come back to the Battalion for Long Tan and Anzac days. Normal blokes, but living legends.


----------



## pardus (Mar 13, 2014)

Unbelievable battle, I can't even imagine what the blokes in 11 PL were dealing with. Makes these modern conflicts look like playground tiffs.


----------



## digrar (Mar 13, 2014)

I've been to Long Tan, it is as flat as a shit carters hat. I went with a couple of mates from 6RAR and we were blown away with how little cover there was. The Kiwi FOs and the Australian, American and Kiwis guns back at Nui Dat saved the day, without a doubt.


----------



## pardus (Mar 13, 2014)

digrar said:


> I've been to Long Tan, it is as flat as a shit carters hat. I went with a couple of mates from 6RAR and we were blown away with how little cover there was. The Kiwi FOs and the Australian, American and Kiwis guns back at Nui Dat saved the day, without a doubt.



Going to Nui Dat and doing some hiking/camping in the AO is on my bucket list.


----------



## CQB (Mar 16, 2014)

Amazing. I'd seen interviews and wot not before which gave a broad picture but that was great on detail. I'm just wondering if the makers of the doco could do the same with Firebase Coral. 
Lex McAuley had written a book about it.


----------



## pardus (Mar 17, 2014)

CQB said:


> Amazing. I'd seen interviews and wot not before which gave a broad picture but that was great on detail. I'm just wondering if the makers of the doco could do the same with Firebase Coral.
> Lex McAuley had written a book about it.



That would be great, that's another great story and a great book.


----------



## digrar (Mar 17, 2014)

Coral Balmoral went for just shy of 4 weeks though, so a lot harder to wrap up in 110 minutes.


----------



## CQB (Mar 17, 2014)

True, though the book concentrated on the three main events & compacted it makes sense as I read it. It would be a bit similar to compressing Lone Survivor from print to film.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 30, 2014)

The battle was already a legend by the time I got there.  Hand Salute, D Coy, 6th RAR. Nice to see the Communists have permitted the RAR memorial to exist unmolested.


----------

